# Warning: Type safety: The method put(Object, Object) belongs



## nur ne frage (18. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

bekomme folgendes Warning in Eclipse und kann damit leider nichts anfangen:

Warning: Type safety: The method put(Object, Object) belongs to the raw type HashMap. References to generic type HashMap<K,V> should be parameterized

Ich benutze die Methode folgendermaßen:

```
helper.put(new Integer(zaehler), new String(zeile))
```

Dabei ist helper eine HashMap.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Okt 2006)

helper scheint eine normale HashMap zu sein, 
Java 1.5 findet aber, dass man normale HashMaps nicht mehr verwenden sollte,
sonden z.B.

HashMap<Integer,String> helper = new HashMap<Integer,String>();

alternativ mit den Warnung leben oder diese Art von Warnungen ausschalten,

wozu machst du eigentlich new Integer, new String? 
damit werden wirklich neue Objekte erzeugt, was unnötig Speicher kostet falls du sie nicht wirklich brauchst


----------



## nur ne frage (19. Okt 2006)

Danke für den Tipp,

die Objekte mussten erzeugt werden, da diese bei der alten Variante von HashMap noch nötig war.

mfg


----------

